# What to Feed - Orijen No Good



## Briank (Feb 25, 2013)

I have a pup that I received as a gift, and I've been feeding him Orijen puppy, but his stools haven't been the best for the past two weeks.

His Poo's aren't good, and he's always scratching (he was scratching when I got him).

He's about 12 weeks old now, and I'm not sure what is good. I've been considering Acana Ranchlands or Grasslands as it's less in protein content than Orijen, but he's a puppy, and I'm not sure how it would work with him.

I've considered Taste of the Wild, but it just kind of seems like crap.


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

Have you looked into Fromm's 4 Star line? It's a grain-free line that's high quality. The kibbles are tiny, though, which my dog found kind of funky.

I've tried both Acana Ranchlands and Taste of the Wild. Both caused itching problems. I wasn't impressed with her physical energy on Taste of the Wild, but was impressed on Ranchlands. I went to Ranchlands due to the Taste of the Wild recall. I don't feed anything that's been recalled -- even treats. Once there's one recall, I have a hard time believing in that brand again. Anyway, try looking for a place that has the Acana buyer program, too -- where if you buy so many bags, you get one free. It will add up with the Ranchlands brand (assuming you're thinking of the big bags).

I finally went to Fromm's Adult Gold (grain inclusive) and Quinn's itching has stopped. It was a hard pill for me to swallow, since it's not grain-free and thus a 4 star food. It's not to say that this is the cure by any means, but I'm thinking all of the grain-free foods I was feeding her were too rich and something was disagreeing. I will likely switch both my dogs to Fromm's 4 Star line when Riggs is a year old, though. I really enjoy their brand. I swapped to the Gold line due to money issues. Now, I'm paying around $90 for two big bags of Adult Gold and Large Breed Puppy Gold. Before, I'd pay around $65 for one big bag of the 4 Star. Not that you care about that story, but yeah... 

Another option for you to think about is Dr. Tim's. I was on the fence about this one, simply because they don't have it at our local store (where Fromm's has a buyer program). I've started to try and support local businesses more, so I decided to go with Fromm's. I hadn't heard about Dr. Tim's until I started browsing these forums, though. You could also look into that. 

Good luck!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

My girls didnt do well on Orijen either. I loved acana until they changed It too and their coats got dry and thin. I second fromm! I feed the grain free lines and they are doing awesome. I have a 4 lb chihuahua, a 15 lb Bichon, and a 50 lb PWD who don't have any issues with the bite size. 

I try other foods here and there but always prefer fromm grain free since they do the best on it.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I second from, especially for a small dog, they really seem to like the size (its like cat food) and our top sellers are salmon tunalini and beef frittata


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

How much were you feeding, overfeeding by the guidelines on the bag will cause running poo. How long has he been on this food?


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Puppies have very rudimentary digestive systems. Basically, a sausage machine with really not the best stool formation, and sensitive to change. That said I wouldn't feed anything from that company, young, adult or old.

I don't see the need for anything but a basic chicken & rice/oats/barley/corn food with at least 25% protein and 15% fat, certainly not above 30% and 20% even if you are good with portion control. Some breeds maybe you could feed richer but its not a must.

Don't feel inadequate if you pick something like Pro Plan or Eukanuba. I use Dr. Tim's and Annamaet but I would have no trouble using any mid-priced easily purchased foods from Petco or Petsmart, like Eukanuba, Bil-Jac or Pro Plan Select.

Fromm Puppy Gold is a good choice too, forget paying for Fromm's overpriced GF foods.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

monster'sdad said:


> Puppies have very rudimentary digestive systems. Basically, a sausage machine with really not the best stool formation, and sensitive to change. That said I wouldn't feed anything from that company, young, adult or old.
> 
> I don't see the need for anything but a basic chicken & rice/oats/barley/corn food with at least 25% protein and 15% fat, certainly not above 30% and 20% even if you are good with portion control. Some breeds maybe you could feed richer but its not a must.
> 
> ...


Are they cutting into your profits. I know your one of those people who get paid to write in forums so fess up and stop knocking Champion or I'm gonna start being on this forum and others knocking the crap you spew constantly


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

whiteleo said:


> Are they cutting into your profits. I know your one of those people who get paid to write in forums so fess up and stop knocking Champion or I'm gonna start being on this forum and others knocking the crap you spew constantly


Let's make a deal. I won't state anymore facts about Champion, but everytime you recommend it to someone asking for general help, you offer to pay half. How is that? I don't feel the need to push expensive foods or supplements on people or suggest they feed raw, when they clearly have no interest.

How is that?


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok, normally I ignore all your comments, but just a quick question. How is it clear that the OP has no interest in champion? They are feeding orijen and said they were looking into Acana…

OP, the scratching could be due to the food, however, if he was scratching a lot when you got him please make sure he doesn't have fleas. Also, yeast can cause an extreme amount of discomfort and itching. I currently feed Acana Lamb/apple, which I have been for the last year and really do like it. To give some variety, I'm currently in the process of switching to EVO red meat. I wouldn't suggest such high proteins to a puppy however, Fromm would be a good try, also, Nutrisource might help with the stool issues. If I had a puppy, it would probably be my choice. What kind of puppy do you have?


----------



## Briank (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow guys, thanks for all your replies.

The reason I wanted to use Orijen is because I heard it's the best. I know my pup likes it, but still, it hasn't been so impressive.

I think I'm going to switch to fromm, it seems like there's not one single negative thing said about it.

BTW, he's a Korean Jindo pup.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

Briank said:


> Wow guys, thanks for all your replies.
> 
> The reason I wanted to use Orijen is because I heard it's the best. I know my pup likes it, but still, it hasn't been so impressive.
> 
> ...


Also, please keep in mind that 2 weeks isn't enough to see a change in performance of a dog food. I would give it a couple months to see a difference with itching/yeast/allergy issues.


----------



## murbanski (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow, Korean Jindo. That is a rare breed to be given as a gift! I also tried Orijen Puppy and my babies did fine on it. They had nice solid stool, shiny coat, etc. But they wouldn't eat it! Right now my puppies are on Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul. They are doing really well on it and love the taste. The only concern I have is it is made by Diamond, however there were no recalls on this variety.


----------

